# What is your favorite nontank ballon tire bike



## RJWess (Jul 15, 2012)

This is my nominee elgin 4 star.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 15, 2012)

Schwinn Wasp  from the 50's, basiclly it is a Phantom, without a tank.
 Mitch


----------



## jwm (Jul 15, 2012)

The first Jaguars were like that- balloon tire three speeds with no tank. Love to find one.

JWM


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2012)

It would probably be my Alexander Rocket:


----------



## RJWess (Jul 15, 2012)

alw said:


>




What is this?  Fantastic looking bike...


----------



## RJWess (Jul 16, 2012)

*Saftey streamline*

Saftey streamline love the sweeping design.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 16, 2012)

RJWess said:


> View attachment 57946
> 
> Super streamline love the sweeping design.




That's a Safety Streamline, not a Super, which is also my favorite tankless bike.


----------



## irishhiker (Jul 16, 2012)

*I like the ballooner Jaguar, too.*

I found a green 1954 Jaguar at a flea market last summer. The chrome fenders are peppered, but it's a really nice original rider. What a difference that three-speed hub makes on the uphills.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 16, 2012)

Gold Medal- Silver King Flocycle
Silver Medal- Huffman Safety Streamline
Bronze Medal- Elgin Twinbar lines
Non Qualifier- Schwinn cantilever tankless frames (seriously folks?)


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jul 16, 2012)

Alexander rocket???  Wow!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 16, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Gold Medal- Silver King Flocycle
> Silver Medal- Huffman Safety Streamline
> Bronze Medal- Elgin Twinbar lines
> Non Qualifier- Schwinn cantilever tankless frames (seriously folks?)




I agree about the canti frames. They're played out. I'd go flocycle for second place behind the safety.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 16, 2012)

Not that I need to explain myself. But I know nothing of any tankless bikes.

Let me think on it. But if the light counts then that helps narrow it down....still thinking


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 16, 2012)

Double arch bar- they're streamlined and give a tidy appearance.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jul 16, 2012)

*Spacelander*

Is the Bowden Spacelander considered nontank?


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 19, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> Double arch bar- they're streamlined and give a tidy appearance.




Very nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2012)

'47-8 Monark Hextube (BTW 'hextube' is a Leon Dixon copyright!) V/r Shawn


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 19, 2012)

*Hey! I own two on the list!!*

The Hex bar and a 4 star Twin Bar!!

Woooo hoooo!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 19, 2012)

*1939 Twinbar*

My fav that I own


----------



## carlalotta (Jul 19, 2012)

Love my Elgin Skylarks....which I apparently need to take better photos of as I only have this one pic  



For the guys bikes, I like the Evinrude (mostly because thats the only guys bike I own so by default it is my favorite haha)


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 19, 2012)

*'37 silverking  flo-cycle*


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2012)

alw said:


> It would probably be my Alexander Rocket:






Good call!


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 21, 2012)

*Elgin-rocket toss up*

Of course i love the twinn bar but these rocket bikes are tooo cool.they all have a place in my living room till i go away


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 21, 2012)

ratdaddy said:


> Of course i love the twinn bar but these rocket bikes are tooo cool.they all have a place in my living room till i go away




Cool paint on the white one, can you post more pics?


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 21, 2012)

*Rocket*

I will try tomorrow.i got this one from and old man that pasted lately.but it was mine originally and i had gave it too him back when i bought out the alexander shop in 83.he was a worker there thru the 60's making flashlight holders.and really wanted one to fix up.this is 2 of the original 28 rockets i pulled out of the shop.


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2012)

ratdaddy said:


> I will try tomorrow.i got this one from and old man that pasted lately.but it was mine originally and i had gave it too him back when i bought out the alexander shop in 83.he was a worker there thru the 60's making flashlight holders.and really wanted one to fix up.this is 2 of the original 28 rockets i pulled out of the shop.




Forget the photos. Lets here the story about you finding 28 Rocket Bikes !!!!!


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 21, 2012)

kingsilver said:


>





Where is the Emoticon for 'jaw-dropped' ??  That is stunning.  Period.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 21, 2012)

*Alexes bike shop*

I move to paris texas in 1966.i was about 10 years old.i met a kid at scool,he told me his dad ran the lawnmower/bicycle shop down town.we became very good friends.one day we were down there and we got on a old homemade evelatorthat mr alex had made,of course we were trippin over mustag frame an cushman parts to get to it.this stuff was piled up.so the evelator took us up to the second floor where we went into a room with really low ceilings,as far as you could see was whizzers and all kinds of old bikes that had fallen over in the floor.then we wend down a little hallway that had bike racks built on both sides full of old bikes.we went intoo another room,there was alot more bike and all the machines they used to make the flaslight holders.i told my buddy we should take some of those old bikes and fix them up to make some money.he said his dad told told him there was boggies up ther and we shouldnt be up the there.1983 the building caught on fire and everyone in town was up there .i was just thinks about all those cool bikes.well another friend that knew i wanted those bikes call me a few weeks after the fire and told me where they were dumping all that stuff,so i went and talk to the  guy and we made a deal for me to buy all the bikes i wanted for 25.00 a truck load.we hauled bikes and parts for days to my house.the last load i had to leave in the street.then the city started giving me crap so i bought a house with a bigger yard.by the time i got all this done they had used the rest of the stuff to fill a old pool.man there were indians and harleys and i got a bunch of twinn flexes and some bluebirds you know all the great stuff i could haul.28 rockets 7 rockets scooters 2 rocket sidecars a pile of unfinished frames and all the stuff to make the flashlight holders and the tools too.people came from everywhere to buy those bikes.we made alot of money.iam glad i kelp some of them.i have some pictures my mom took on my 30 birthday sitting in piles of these old bikes.we had them out the other day.ill see if i can find them and post some pics.


----------



## RJWess (Jul 22, 2012)

What a amazing story.  Would love to see the pictures with the piles of bikes.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 22, 2012)

*1937 schwinn double curved bar ROADSTER OG PAINT*

my favorite is my 1937 schwinn roadster all origanal


----------



## catfish (Jul 22, 2012)

Very Cool!  Thanks for sharing. I would love to see the photos of the stuff you got out of that shop.   Catfish



ratdaddy said:


> I move to paris texas in 1966.i was about 10 years old.i met a kid at scool,he told me his dad ran the lawnmower/bicycle shop down town.we became very good friends.one day we were down there and we got on a old homemade evelatorthat mr alex had made,of course we were trippin over mustag frame an cushman parts to get to it.this stuff was piled up.so the evelator took us up to the second floor where we went into a room with really low ceilings,as far as you could see was whizzers and all kinds of old bikes that had fallen over in the floor.then we wend down a little hallway that had bike racks built on both sides full of old bikes.we went intoo another room,there was alot more bike and all the machines they used to make the flaslight holders.i told my buddy we should take some of those old bikes and fix them up to make some money.he said his dad told told him there was boggies up ther and we shouldnt be up the there.1983 the building caught on fire and everyone in town was up there .i was just thinks about all those cool bikes.well another friend that knew i wanted those bikes call me a few weeks after the fire and told me where they were dumping all that stuff,so i went and talk to the  guy and we made a deal for me to buy all the bikes i wanted for 25.00 a truck load.we hauled bikes and parts for days to my house.the last load i had to leave in the street.then the city started giving me crap so i bought a house with a bigger yard.by the time i got all this done they had used the rest of the stuff to fill a old pool.man there were indians and harleys and i got a bunch of twinn flexes and some bluebirds you know all the great stuff i could haul.28 rockets 7 rockets scooters 2 rocket sidecars a pile of unfinished frames and all the stuff to make the flashlight holders and the tools too.people came from everywhere to buy those bikes.we made alot of money.iam glad i kelp some of them.i have some pictures my mom took on my 30 birthday sitting in piles of these old bikes.we had them out the other day.ill see if i can find them and post some pics.


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 23, 2012)

*1937 Iver Johnson Streamline*

Heres my 1937 Iver Johnson Streamline, owned this since 1990.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 1, 2012)

The '53/'54 Schwinn Jaguar is probably my favorite non-tank balloon tire bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 6, 2012)

*Here's my favorite of the day*

My latest build & favorite non-tanker right now --- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

keithesser said:


> Is the Bowden Spacelander considered nontank?




The whole body is one big tank....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 6, 2012)

I't hard to beat a Skylark...beautiful lines....and it's a girls bike to boot!!!


----------

